# Снеголечение, или как я избавился от головной боли



## Андронека (11 Июн 2010)

Давление 110-70 / 120-80, рост 175 см, вес 60 кг, возраст 45. 

Последние 20 лет были головные боли. Боли в районе висков и лба. Боль возникала обычно в первой половине дня. Затылок болел очень редко, после ночного сна. Голова болела периодически, от одного до восьми раз в месяц. К врачам обращался несколько раз, чтобы диагностировать причину, но безуспешно. Причину головной боли не знаю до сих пор, поэтому пришлось самому экспериментировать. 

Способы снятия боли, которые перепробовал:
крепкий чай или кофе с большим количеством сахара (использовал как вспомогательное средство), втирал бальзамом «звездочка» виски, лоб,  массировал лоб, виски, активные точки на голове и на руках (полного снятия боли не было, как вспомогательное средство), прикладывал снег или лед в пакетах к голове (боль утихала на время, потом могла возобновиться), обливание головы, тела теплой водой или принятие ванны с погружением головы (хорошее вспомогательное средство), тяжелая физическая нагрузка, тренировка с тяжестями (были случаи, когда головная боль проходила без принятия таблеток), висение вниз головой на турнике, стойка на голове (что только не предпринимаешь, чтобы уменьшить боль), прикладывание цедры лимона к вискам (ничего не давало), сон (дневной- не давал эффект, только ночной) , 1-3 таблетки цитрамона, аскофена (самое эффективное средство  от головной боли эффективность 8 из 10, противопоказания - сильно действует на желудок, вплоть до язвы).
Последние несколько лет наиболее эффективное снятие головной боли было:
 Дома: при возникновении боли - таблетка цитрамона – 2 шт., если боль не проходила  - пакет льда на голову, плюс душ, плюс ночной сон.
На работе: таблетка цитрамона – 2 шт., чай с сахаром.

В последнее время эффективность снятия головной боли цитрамоном резко снизилась, можно было принять две таблетки, через некоторое время еще две, но боль не проходила. 
Нужно было искать замену цитрамону, не другими таблетками, а другими спосабами.

Началась зима выпал первый снег. Снег в пакет и на голову давно применял. Решил попробовать и сверху и снизу, то есть еще и ходить по снегу босиком. Первый выход 10-20 секунд, у ног появился сильный болевой синдром,  больше не вытерпел. С каждым днем продолжительность хождения постепенно увеличивал. Довел её до 5 -10 минут, при небольшом морозе -10С. Старался делать прогулки по снегу каждый день, 1-3 раза в день (для профилактики и общего закаливания).

Итак, способ снятия головной боли с помощью снега. При возникновении головной боли я сразу выхожу босиком на снег (на работе, дома без разницы, чем раньше, тем лучше). Обычно головная боль после одной-двух прогулок прекращается. Дополнительно, усиливаю эффект, прикладывая к голове во время прогулки снежки, без всяких пакетов главное, чтобы снег был чистым и свежим. 

     Результат. Благодаря регулярным прогулкам по снегу: голова стала болеть реже, чем обычно, избавился от употребления цитрамона, избавился от хронического тонзиллита, градусов на 10 понизилась температурная чувствительность (0С воспринимался как +10С), если было меньше 20С мороза и не было сильного ветра одевался легко, шарф перестал носить, шапка, перчатки - только когда сильный мороз или ветер, перешел на осеннюю  обувь. 
Насморк и горло лечилось также. При возникновении легкого насморка или першения в горле, тот час  выходил на снег. После процедуры все пропадало.
Сейчас конечно не сезон, но если  кого-то заинтересовал этот метод, расскажу поподробнее.
*Примечание:*
Этот способ работал до тех пор, пока не растаял последний снег. Когда весной я почувствовал недомогание в горле, волшебной палочки в виде снега уже не было, и я заболел. Тоже самое и с головной болью. Все вернулось на круги своя… Думаю летом нужно обливаться холодной водой, ходить по росе и т.п.


----------



## abelar (11 Июн 2010)

Андронека написал(а):


> Началась зима выпал первый снег. Снег в пакет и на голову давно применял. .


Даже не смотря на это, довольно знаковое заявление, очень рекомендую сделать рентген. снимки первого шейного позвонка и два боковых в сгибании и разгибании. Потом подойти с ними к неврологу. Также, почитайте на форуме сообщения Уважаемого д-ра Тимура Гуссейнова, в основном в подразделе головные боли. Там есть опросник по головным болям. Наберите информацию. Лечить головные боли по методу "авсь поможет" не стоит. Орган довольно нужный....И часто ломается. Особенно по осени и весне....:blush200:aiwan


----------



## Андронека (11 Июн 2010)

Знаковость заголовка портит Примечание. Правильнее было назвать заголовок «как я избавлялся», а не «избавился».
     На сайт д-ра Т. Гусейного заходил. Опросник заполнил. Результат кажется прикольным.  Головная боль напряжения – 10, Мигрень- 7, Клястерная – 5. 
     Самолечением обычно занимаются или те, кто никогда раньше не болел и не обращался к врачам, или те, кто уже испробовал все предписания врачей и не добился результата.
    Глотание таблеток без диагноза – это самолечение. Прикладывание льда или снега к голове - тоже самолечение (не раз ловил себя на мысли, что это не безопасно). Хождение по снегу, это уже что-то вроде образа жизни.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2010)

> Хождение по снегу, это уже что-то вроде образа жизни.


Жизнь по Порфилию Иванову.
Вполне можно, только и к врачу за диагнозом надо сходить.


----------



## sshima (22 Фев 2013)

Как же успехи у автора


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2013)

К сожалению, замерз.
Голова не болит.


----------

